# 2.0 TFSi Exhaust Upgrade



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi guys,

I am thinking of upgrading the standard exhaust on my 2.0 TFSI FWD TT (2008). The standard exhaust sounds nice but is a little tame! I'm looking for something slightly louder.

I have considered a Milltek but this is as quiet if not quieter than the standard exhaust so I've ruled that option out!

The second option I was considering is a Scorpion. Has anybody any experience of videos they could post with one of these fitted to a 2.0 200bhp TT? I know it sounds great on the TTS. I would also be interested in the dual pipe (one each side) or possible the quad pipe option - I'll probably settle for the dual as the V6 valance could be fitted to my standard bumper for the neatest job - has anybody done this mod their 2.0?

Any other options I should consider? Thanks.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I have a BCS automotive power valve exhaust on my 2.0tfsi. It's a valved system so sounds a little sportier than standard on normal driving and on boost the exhaust gases get passed through another chamber which really gives a fantastic roar. Best of both world really, a nice note on normal driving and a little more oomph when on full load! Also helps performance too with more low end torque but allows the exhaust to breath higher up in the revs giving some more power too


















Website -http://www.powervalve.co.uk

Best to give them a call while their website is under construction. They do a twin system too which was also developed on my car. I think the Quad finishes the look of nicely


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks McKenzie - why did you choose this over a Scorpion? Does it sound better? Is this an off the shelf product they sell? Is it a cat-back system? I like the look of that exhaust as the dual tips on either side are close in style to the OEM pipes currently on my car!


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I chose the system over Scorpion as I wanted something a little different. The ability to have the exhaust note at something that is easy going and everyday for the long motorway journeys but when pressing on the noise comes to life. I also believe the performance is also better than others on the market too. I can't comment on sound directly but cannot see how the engine can sound any better  As said the note is a bit sportier than OEM which would sound good by itself and opens up even more on boost. They also do a non valve version if you only fancy going for same note which is also peachy.

The exhaust was developed on my car but is now off the shelf to anyone. They had the car for a week to develop and test so it has been properly put through it's paces. They offer a cat back or turbo back system, I went for the turbo back as I have a stage 2 remap. Looks wise it is more OEM than the scorpion which has slash cut pipes, these are rolled in. It's a personally preference but wanted pipes that looked more OEM which the BCS power valve exhaust does. What's also quite good is there is a little flexibility on fitting for the tips positions (how far they stick out), so can have them tucked back slightly or poking out depending on what you fancy. This means it can fit better to any valance.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Dan - very helpful. Is that website the only one from which the exhaust can be purchased? Also, in the YouTube video of your car I found (40 second clip of exhaust noise), was this when it had the stage 2 remap? Thanks.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

To my knowledge you can only buy direct from BCS automotive/Powervalve. Not sure they have any reseller yet, seems in the VAG world they are starting to get quite a good reputation and seem to sell them selves.

Yeah that 40 second clip was of my car on the stage 2 map. Not a great clip in all honesty, haven't had the weather to do a proper video yet. Hoping there is a bit of sun before someone decides to buy my car as it's up for sale


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am thinking of upgrading the standard exhaust on my 2.0 TFSI FWD TT (2008). The standard exhaust sounds nice but is a little tame! I'm looking for something slightly louder.
> 
> ...


If and when you upgrade the exhaust you should then get a Stage 1 remap


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

I wouldn't call the Milltek quiet when you're on it 

That's a standard 135i in front of me and an M3 with an exhaust upgrade behind for comparison 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTSUYim ... 8F8E015923

another, a bit louder than the blue Exige 






Milltek it's only slightly louder than stock just pootling around, just much deeper in tone. If you wanted something a little louder when just cruising around then there are better options.

I noticed a bigger volume increase by changing the downpipe to be honest. Also I wouldn't get a remap until you've changed the downpipe.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

conneem said:


> I wouldn't call the Milltek quiet when you're on it
> 
> If you wanted something a little louder when just cruising around then there are better options. .


What would you recommend?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> conneem said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't call the Milltek quiet when you're on it
> ...


The Scorpion (with upgraded down pipe) is the rortiest sound I've heard


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

conneem said:


> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> > conneem said:
> ...


That's a nice bit of kit.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

hugy said:


> That's a nice bit of kit.


I wonder why you might say that?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

conneem said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > That's a nice bit of kit.
> ...


I have to admit I have a soft spot for Scorpion :lol:


----------



## Noobs (Jul 8, 2013)

can try BASTUCK quad exhaust with downpipe. they are on my ride nice note...


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Huh? Bastuk? New one for me. 
Any pics?

--------------------------------------

Googled it...
Nice!

http://www.bastuck.de/content.php?id=42&lang=en


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

What's the story with the NCT though? According to the Scorpion website, there are a few options:

- cat back which is pretty much just the back box and doesn't seem to make much difference in sound at all;
- full system with a sports cat. The problem with this is will the car pass the NCT with a Scorpion sports cat?

Also, does anywhere in Dublin supply or specialise in Scorpion exhausts?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> What's the story with the NCT though? According to the Scorpion website, there are a few options:
> 
> - cat back which is pretty much just the back box and doesn't seem to make much difference in sound at all;
> - full system with a sports cat. The problem with this is will the car pass the NCT with a Scorpion sports cat?
> ...


First of all Rob the cat back does have a nice sound especially if you get the non res pipe.

Full turbo back with 200 cel cats will have no problem passing MOT/NCT.


----------

